
A startup burned through $700,000 in 10 months then lied about back pay - rexrex
http://www.businessinsider.com/wrkriot-burned-700000-allegedly-lied-to-employees-2016-8
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion of this story yesterday, in which everything mentioned in
this article was covered:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12379518](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12379518)

But this article might still be useful, since it provides a summary for those
who don't want to read through yesterday's 470 comments.

